# Subaru EX21 Won't Start



## tzr916

Husky 36511 Generator
www dot homedepot dot com/buy/electrical/alternative-energy-solutions/husky/3650-watt-generator-with-subaru-engine-94778.html

Subaru EX21 Engine (i think)
robinamerica dot com/media/manuals/128547538355008750.pdf

Manufactured 8/2009

Ran it for about 10 hrs in 2009, then sat dormant. Last week I drained the old gas out of tank, line, and carb, refilled with new gas, but it won't start. If I spray starter fluid into carb it will run (as long as I keep spraying) until it burns off.

Pulled bowl off, turned gas line on. Gas flows through into bowl unless float is pushed up. Bowl has thin brown layer on bottom.

Pulled Pilot Jet and it looks clean.



I've never done this kind of repair before. I know the whole carb is $90 and requires some adjustment after install so I want to avoid this. What can I do? Pull the carb apart and soak it in cleaner? What else? Replace the Pilot Jet or something else?


Thanks
Mike


----------



## 30yearTech

The pilot jet, dirty or clean will not prevent an engine from running, only affect the way it runs. The jet you need to look at and make sure is clean is the main jet # 22 in the carburetor illustration you posted a link to. Another component that needs to be clean is the main nozzle item # 20, both of which can be removed from the carburetor for cleaning.


----------



## tzr916

Thank you so much! I will be attempting this weekend and let you all know...

Mike


----------



## tzr916

Disassembled carb.
Soaked (some) parts in carb cleaner overnight.
Main Jet was completely clogged so reemed it out clean.
Re-assembled.

Now the float and/or needle valve seems to be having an issue. Either the bowl is dry or gas overflows out the Main Nozzle (and Pilot Air Jet?). If I take the bowl off and test the float manually it works. If I leave the bowl on, take the small drain plug off the bowl and stick a toothpick inside, I can move the float freely. The float is not filled with gas.


----------

